# Macbook, bruit disque dur.



## mgam (17 Avril 2008)

J'ai un macbook que j'ai acheté au mois de septembre, et on dirait que depuis un certain temps mon disque dur fait du bruit lorsqu'il est actif et qu'il travaille (surtout à l'ouverture et à la fermeture.)

Je voulais savoir si je ne m'étais juste pas aperçu du bruit avant ou s'il se peut que ça ne soit pas normal. Il ne me semble pas avoir entendu se bruit avant au début. 

C'est un petit crépitement, comme quand on entend un disque dur travaillé, mais il me semble qu'il n'était pas la avant. 

J'aimerais avoir des éclaicissement à ce sujet.

Merci!​


----------



## mgam (17 Avril 2008)

clarification: ça serait la tête chercheuse qui ferait du bruit en se déplacant. Ça ne semble pas être le problème de tout les MB, seulement dépendant du modèle du HARD DRIVE.


----------



## C@cTuS (17 Avril 2008)

Le disque dur sur un macbook est en S-ata,  et ca gratte un peu generalement. Fais une verification avec l utilitaire de disque dans les applications ,  si ca te mets quelques erreurs , mets Reparer le disque , par contre si tu as un probleme Hardware , il vaut mieux utiliser un Apple Service Diagnostic .  Pour moi ce crepitement est normal, mais attention , les macbook sont connus pour avoir des problemes de disques durs qui lachent , donc pense à faire des sauvegardes tout de même .


----------



## titom63 (18 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Le disque dur sur un macbook est en S-ata,  et ca gratte un peu generalement. Fais une verification avec l utilitaire de disque dans les applications ,  si ca te mets quelques erreurs , mets Reparer le disque , par contre si tu as un probleme Hardware , il vaut mieux utiliser un Apple Service Diagnostic .  Pour moi ce crepitement est normal, mais attention , les macbook sont connus pour avoir des problemes de disques durs qui lachent , donc pense à faire des sauvegardes tout de même .



Pas de malentendu, que le disque soit en SATA ou en IDE (PATA) il peux gratter ou non, ça depend de la marque, du modele, de la taille, de la série.... bref de beaucoup de paramettres...
Par contre si le disque dur ne grattai pas du tout et qu'il se met a faire des bruit ou gratter lorsque tu l'utilise ça peu annoncer une panne disque. Donc oui C@ctus à raison, fais des sauvegardes...


----------



## .Spirit (18 Avril 2008)

mgam a dit:


> clarification: ça serait la tête chercheuse qui ferait du bruit en se déplacant. Ça ne semble pas être le problème de tout les MB, seulement dépendant du modèle du HARD DRIVE.



A ma connaissance, tous les disques durs grattent. Il y en a des très silencieux que l'on n'entend presque pas, mais il feront toujours un petit bruit, il me semble.
Je pense que c'est normal 
Celà ne t'empêche pas de faire des sauvegardes régulières, une panne pet survenir à tout moment, sans raison apparente


----------



## mgam (18 Avril 2008)

J'ai fait rouler l'utilitaire de disque, résultat: aucune erreur. 

Je sais que tout les disques durs semblent gratter un peu et que il y a des bonnes chances que ça soit normal, c'est juste qu'on dirait que c'est nouveau, je ne l'avais jamais entendus avant. Je vais comparer avec d'autres qui ont la même chose que moi et je vais voir ce qui va arriver ensuite.


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Avril 2008)

Justement ,tu as du te rendre compte qu il grattait, et maintenant ca doit t obseder donc tu n entends plus que ca. Ne t inquietes pas , je pense que c est seulement psychologique ( wouh , quelle analyse   )


----------



## JSDX (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de poster car ayant un problème du même ordre.

Le disque dur de mon MBP fraichement acquis (environ un mois) fait de temps à autre un petit cliquetis. C'est assez insuportable, je dois dire. Il le fait de façon irrégulière (par exemple une fois toute les 30s, des fois une fois toutes les 1 min). C'est aléatoire, il n'y a pas de manip qui déclenche ce bruit.

C'est un petit cliquetis, ce n'est pas l'habituel "grattage" d'un disque.

Est-ce que ca vous le fait à vous aussi ?
Pouvez vous me conseiller un soft pour tester le disque voir s'il fonctionne correctement ?

(note 1 : je suis nouvel utilisateur mac ; note 2 : je n'ai pas voulu le renvoyer à Apple car je m'en sers pour travailler ts les jours)

Merci d'avance


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

si ton disque dur fait un cliquetis , je ne pense pas que ceci soit conforme. Pour tester ton disque dur tu as l Utilitaire de disque , que tu trouveras dans Applications / utilitaires ; mais je ne pense pas que l utilitaire de disque puisse trouver un probleme en rapport avec ton Cliquetis , il ne fait pas de test assez approfondi à mon gout. Le mieux serait encore de passer par un Apple Service Diagnostic.


----------



## JSDX (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai effectué le test avec l'utilitaire mais il n'a rien décelé. Le Apple Diagnostic a priori c'est que dans les centres de réparations non ?

J'ai commandé le MBP sur l'apple Store, est-ce que je peux néanmoins l'emmener chez la Fnac de ma ville par exemple ?


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Avril 2008)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses l amener a la fnac si tu l as acheter sur le Store, il faut contacter Apple pour trouver un point SAV pret de chez toi.

Concernant l ASD ,  tu dois pouvoir le trouver sur internet, mais il faut encore savoir quel modele tu vas avoir besoin, il y en a beaucoup , selon les modeles.


----------



## titom63 (21 Avril 2008)

JSDX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permets de poster car ayant un problème du même ordre.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Ce petit cliquetis tout les portables mac le font :
pour eviter de subir un choc et de déteriorer le disque dur, les tetes de ce dernier se rangent des que le disque n'est pas solicité. Elles ressortent immediatement des que l'ordi en a besoin. Comme d'hab, selon les marques de disque c'est plus ou moins bruyant mais c'est normal


----------

